# New Copperhead



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Jealous.
The build process alone would be fun. Never mind the actual use and fishing from such a good looking rig.

Post pics when you can. I enjoy watching someone else's projects play out.

Kevin


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats! It's like finding out your garage is pregnant and you'll soon have a new baby boat!

It must be a lot different than deciding on a new boat going out and buying one, the anticipation would kill me.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! 

Cheers 
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

New boat, good!
Build pics, good!
Post pics soonest, important!
I have a thing for build pics!




Brian, I had to borrow your pic...hope you don't mind...
it's too good to waste on one post!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

No problem Brett, it's an instant classic in my book!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Pictures coming soon....

First I need Mel's samples.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new skiff. I just inked Mel to be at the Lakeland Fish/Dive Expo in February. I can't wait to see one in person as I am very interested in that skiff. He sent me some pics and they look great!!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

These are great boats. 

I think you will like what you see.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

JGS   I am very much interested in the Copperhead.  Did you do a water test on the boat? If you wouldln't mind I would like to talk to you about the boat.  If this would be possible I would appreciate a personal email at [email protected]  I have talked to the owner and seen some pictures - it looks like a great skiff and he seems like a very good guy.  I would like the opportunity to discuss the boat, how you are going to set it up, etc.  I have some ideas I would like to kick around with someone familiar with the boat.  Thanks in advance  George


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

George;

I sent you an email.

Boat is coming soon......


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Ordered and received the cooler that will serve as the seat for my copperhead yesterday. The boat is starting to seem real now.

Mel sprayed out the Gel.

Build pics soon.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

I am also having a set of tabs with electric actuators fabricated by Tom Campana. Tom is also working on an electrically operated jackplate for me. Staying electric lets me save on weight:
tsgcustom.com

Since Mario did such a great job documenting his Copperhead build, I will not bore everyone with repeat pictures. When I have something new showing special or custom touches that Mel is incorporating, I will post some pictures to share my excitement with everyone.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

The anticipation builds... :

Mario


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

The run of cold weather has not been conducive to glass work, but looks like it is warming next week at Ankona Boat Works.

Getting close to the assembledge and rigging.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Jerry I know you must be getting anxious. I also can not wait for your boat to get finished since mine is next. It has been alot of fun researching and planning the options. I hope to see your boat before it leaves Mels. Stay in touch George


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jerry where are the pics already? :-?


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Here she is right out of the mold.

Not sure how to add an actual picture....here is the link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3226983525/


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Pick her up Saturday.

Driving down from Atlanta with my friend in his expedition with the motor....excited!

Will post some pics.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

What kinda motor?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> I am also having a set of tabs with electric actuators fabricated by Tom Campana. Tom is also working on an electrically operated jackplate for me. Staying electric lets me save on weight:
> tsgcustom.com


Jerry I will see you Saturday, The _new design_ Jack Plate is ready and waiting.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Mario;

Tom Campana will be helping us mount the 50 HP Yamaha 50 2-stroke on Saturday on his new jack plate design. Tom really went the second mile on this...he spent many late nites and lots of sweat equity getting things ready for me....Thanks again Tom!

Mel Walker is also pushing...we are finalizing the center console layout today. Lots of last details to finish.

I leave tomorrow and will meet Mel first thing Saturday morning. The trailer arrives tomorrow. Mel is a steady guy; he is so experienced that things simply go together right as he is working to finish things on this new Copperhead.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I was at Ankona Boats - home of the Copperhead - on Saturday and got to see some of the "finalization" of Jerrys' new boat. Watching Mel and Rory finish things up made me even more confident in my choice of this fine skiff. They did an excellent job rigging everything - first class work. By the way, Jerry has himself one cool skiff. I am sure he will be posting some pictures when he returns home. My Copperhead is next - photos and specifics to follow. Mel and Rory - great job and hope to see you in a couple of weeks. Jerry - have fun with your new boat. George


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I was present today to see the final touches being done and all i caan say is sweet i have pics of it but i will wait until jerry post pics of it. by the way Tom is a stand up guy and makes a great pruduct.


Alex


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Jerry brought his new boat by on Sunday so I could install my latest design Jack Plate, and this is the first tool I grab. [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif]
We needed to trim the rub rails back to were the blue tape is to make room for the jack plate to fit between the sponson.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm tired already, I wanna see some pics!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

If only this forum had an attachment feature that let you post pictures directly..... 

I belong to several other forums where posting pictures is a breeze.

Mario; arrived back home from Fl at 4:00 AM yesterday with the jackplate and motor mounted. Back at work today. When I mount the front seat, will snap some photos and post.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> If only this forum had an attachment feature that let you post pictures directly.....
> 
> I belong to several other forums where posting pictures is a breeze.


I'm working on this folks...


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome can't wait to see this thing!!!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Now if I can get this right....









Here she is right out of the mold.
And here is Mel Walker, president of Ankona Boats at my delivery:










The Crew:










Tom at work on the jackplate:










Jackplate installed:










Motor on:










My Copperhead:


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, I've been waiting to see this and my computer won't let me see the pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry....looks like I will have to re-do these.

Bret sent me the directions for posting pics and didn't have them at work. Obviously I didn't get it correct.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Think that I have it now:

Just out of the mold:










Mel Walker and I at the boat delivery:










The jackplate Crew:










Tom installing the jackplate:










Jackplate installed:










Motor on the boat:










My Copperhead:


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

NICE!!!!!! Looks like you are in business....CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

All-right, looking good...
now to get her fishy!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, it was a looong wait, but worth it! Congratulations, simple, clean, beautiful and deadly (for fish).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks good, congrats!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

A few more pics


----------



## gasparilla (Dec 16, 2008)

*slick ride*

can't wait to see it fully bushed out..............


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey jerry it looks great man, i'm glad i was able to help you guys out some. that nice brand new boat of yours makes mine look like a piece of crap in the background lol, let me know how it performs with that 50 on there,


Alex


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, your going to rock with that 50 yammi. Congratulations.  

I also want to say that I am really glad that you went for broke and got some tricky options. It gives an opportunity for people to see what the guys at Ankona Boats are capable of.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement.
Working on tabs and some odds and ends this next week.

Special thanks again to Tom Campana for the new jackplate design and his hospitality. First rate work Tom! Tom also furnished the Tabs for the boat as a custom size.

My friend Doug has coached me thru all of this and used his truck to bring down the motor...Thanks really doesn't cover all he has done....I appreciate everything.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! I really like the center "console" grab bar
set up...Way cool...


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

That Jackplate looks ingenious.

Sexy boat!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

My friend Doug helped me install Tom Campana's tabs yesterday.
They are really nice!

I will post some pictures soon. If you are considering tabs; Give Tom's a look....this is heavy-duty hardware folks...solid and well made.


----------



## SaltyDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

Jerry, 
First let me say that is one beautiful little skiff! 
I have been talking with Mel over the last two weeks about the CopperHead. I really like these boats and hope to be pulling the trigger on one soon. I have had several skiffs/flats boats in the past that I have bought in a hurry without really thinking things through (i.e. layout, options, etc.). I think I almost have this one laid out in my mind perfect.  My question for you and any others who wish to chime in is do you think these boats require jack plates and/or trim tabs to preform well under normal circumstances (1-2 persons &  gear)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't speak for jack plate, but I don't believe that tabs are necessary if you plan on running anything from a 25 and below. I put smart tabs on my and I think of removing them because they slow me down a bit. But I am running a 15hp.

Ultimately a lot of this will depend on your set-up. I have my Copperhead very simple. Jerry has got a very tricky one with more weight and running a 50 hp. Proper weight distribution needs to be taken into account. If you plan to go simple, then none of that may not be need. If you get it loaded with option you might consider it.


----------



## SaltyDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

I planning to run a 30hp Tohatsu.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Salty I will be picking up my Copperhead shortly. I will also be running a 30 Tohatsu and I am going with a Bobs jackplate. Also, I am using Minn Kota trim tabs. I will be using my boat mostly in southwest Florida (alot of skinny water) also in the Keys. I feel a jackplate is a worthwhile option. I hope to be posting photos of my skiff in the near future. If you have any specific questions you can email me a [email protected] Also, I could email you some photos. I am getting alot of options - Mel and Rory have been a tremendous help with advice and working to get everything just the way I want it. They even built a special console for my boat that has a livewell built into it. Good luck George


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> SaltyDawg asked: My question for you and any others who wish to chime in is do you think these boats require jack plates and/or trim tabs to preform well under normal circumstances (1-2 persons & gear)?


Good question, especially regarding microskiffs.
So good it needs a serious answer.

See post below:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1235777190


----------



## SaltyDawg (Feb 27, 2009)

I appreciate all comments and would love to see any pictures that Copper Head owners have so that I may see ideas and options I might not have thought of.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Tabs are a good option on a small boat to enhance the tilt and trim that you have available. The backplate is not a necessity and it can require additional work and/or additions to your boat. The prop must match-up and cavitation may need to be averted. In the extreme, a low water pick up could be required.

So you have to decide just what you want to take on. Once the options start, they take on a life of their own. If spending hours working on your boat is not for you; might want to reconsider.


----------

